# Android OS for PC



## ramakanta (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it possible to Load Android OS in  My PC??. if possible where to download android OS and how to laod this OS . Please help me .

My Computer Type ACPI x86-based PC
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium E2180, 2000 MHz (10 x 200)
Motherboard Name:
Intel  D945GCNL 
Motherboard Chipset Intel G i945GC
System Memory 1013 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM 

Thank You


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope this will help 
:::::> [FOR PC] Android 4.0.4 for PC & Live USB - xda-developers


----------



## tech_boy (Jan 1, 2013)

If u mean u want to run android apps on ur pc then try this:
Run Mobile Apps on Windows PC or Mac with BlueStacks | Android App Player


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 1, 2013)

AndroVM blog | Running Android in a Virtual Machine 
*i.imgur.com/Q5WbV.jpg


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I hope this will help
> :::::> [FOR PC] Android 4.0.4 for PC & Live USB - xda-developers



when i want to download threre is a problem occurs . what i will do now..

*s19.postimage.org/pcncchlsv/image.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ please be more specific and clear regarding the problem.
EDIT: sorry.. I realize that you have posted a image.. I cannot see that image as it is blocked in my office.

Edit 2: XDA is not opening.. will check after some time.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 1, 2013)

@OP try Androvm Jelly bean


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 20, 2013)

pravinbv said:


> problem.




i have tested 2.2 and 4.2 version. but there is two option displayed when i want to boot live

Live CD- Run Android-x86 without installation (HDPI)
Live CD- Run Android-x86 without installation (MDPI)
also
Live CD - VESA mode

any suggestion.



tech_boy said:


> If u mean u want to run android apps on ur pc then try this:
> [url=*bluestacks.com/]Run Mobile Apps on Windows PC or Mac with BlueStacks | Android App Player



i could not install _BlueStacks-SplitInstaller_native_ in my system . it need min 2GB RAM .


----------

